# bad picture



## Guest (Nov 11, 2007)

wondering if there is a place on this forum to show me how to adjust my tv , color, picture, contrasts , etc.........?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not sure that can be done via a forum post. :scratch:

Your best bet is to grab AVIA or DVE and use one of those to help you adjust your display settings. Or have someone come in and help you.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

We have some resources here:

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...rmation/5573-video-calibration.html#post43531

If you post specifics about your equipment, sources, and characteristics of the images that you want to improve, perhaps we can give some advice.


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

Good Morning Leonard,

I'm having similar issues...My projector has always given an exceptional picture until I switched my HT room around. All I did was turn the projector 180 degrees and now my pic is, well, green. I've tried to adjust the colors in my menu options and it just goes to a lighter green or darker green. The blues look good, but I can't get the green hue back to normal.

Anyway, I have a Mitsubishi HC100U, Harmon Kardon AVR-140, Sony DVPN555P DVD, Polk Audio RM6880, and viewing on my new Wilsonart Designer White screen (the pic is the same on my Da-Lite).

Any advice would be appreciated.:surrender:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I am not familiar with that unit but the first thing I would check is to make sure that the input is configured properly. A component input into a set looking for RGB will be green.


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

Great. I'll start there.

Thx. T.


----------



## Sprtex (Sep 17, 2007)

Leonard,

You were right. It was a simple change and life is good again.

Thanks!!!

T.:hail:


----------

